# I Know My Son's A Machinist



## Karl_T (Apr 27, 2015)

My son has worked as a machinist 15 years now...

He smashed his hand and got an Xray. The tech couldn't understand, there were 26 metal slivers in his hand.

Karl


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not an X-ray Tech, just a Paramedic.
They put on the lead dresses to protect them from their work hazards. 
Or they just leave the room.

Hope your sons hand will recover. Some injuries put you out of work.

Daryl
MN


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 28, 2015)

I've gotten bitten a few times myself over the years fortunately I have recovered from the wounds / injuries some folks haven't been that lucky. hope he recovers aok


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 28, 2015)

He just missed the rest of the day at work. Still sore, he got lucky.

I mentioned this cause the tech. was shocked at the amount of steel in his hand.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 28, 2015)

ok, this might be a stupid question. I was under the impression that metal splinters work there way out of the body over time. Is that not correct?


----------



## HSS (Apr 28, 2015)

Not always, Tool, I had to have one removed that I didn't know I had in my hand until I was messing with a magnet and ran it over the heel of my hand. It was a piece of bearing race that I had chipped off with a hammer. Not a good idea to try to remove a bearing with a hammer. It had been in there quite a while.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Metal in your hands are badges of honor.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 28, 2015)

My eldest daughter is finishing med school.
She learned to cut down a tree using a chain saw because she was told she should never treat a patient with a chain saw injury if she had never used a chain saw.
Medical Professionals live a sheltered life.
Even worse are college professors.
Enough said.
Gotta go.... I need to write a final exam, as end of semester is fast approaching. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Walsheng (Apr 28, 2015)

Had (another) MRI this morning.  They were very concerned when I told them I machine metal and have for the last 45 years. It took longer to convince them I have had this done before...a lot, than to have the actual MRI.
But just be aware, if there is any possibility that you have any old chunks of steel you are carrying around, especially in your eye, let them know before an MRI.
And by the way, having a pound of steel where my knee used to be, I guess that doesn't count!

John


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Apr 29, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> My eldest daughter is finishing med school.
> She learned to cut down a tree using a chain saw because she was told she should never treat a patient with a chain saw injury if she had never used a chain saw.
> Medical Professionals live a sheltered life.
> Even worse are college professors.
> ...





Uglydog said:


> My eldest daughter is finishing med school.
> She learned to cut down a tree using a chain saw because she was told she should never treat a patient with a chain saw injury if she had never used a chain saw.
> Medical Professionals live a sheltered life.
> Even worse are college professors.
> ...


Hope I may count you  and your daughter among my few friends . She has been
brought up in the best Beauty- that of  the Soul. Thank you for an improved day

BLJHB


----------



## PatMiles (May 4, 2015)

Cactus Farmer said:


> Metal in your hands are badges of honor.


You can have mine!


----------

